# Jeans help!



## Growing Wings (Aug 3, 2008)

I've lived in baggy jeans for as long as I can remember, partly because I've never found a regular pair of jeans that I like.  Recently I've invested in my first pair of heels (Faith) and I'd quite like a nice pair of trousers to go with them.  I'm a fairly small but rather curvy girl, with huge thighs.  I hate my thighs with a passion (they kinda go out at the front) and I have no idea what style of jeans would flatter my body shape, whilst still looking good with heels.  Does anybody have any recommendations?  What jeans do you curvy girls love?


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Aug 3, 2008)

I think your body shape is pear, where your hips and thighs are bigger compared to your body.  I'm not exactly sure what sort of jean shape to wear but i found some links you can check out that gives you information and pictures of jeans that would look best on you.

Link 1

Link 2

or you could always search on google and type in jeans for pear shapes or something like that.


----------



## Growing Wings (Aug 3, 2008)

I've actually got an hour glass figure (I'm just as curvy up the top as I am down bottom).  I googled that and all the sites I looked at seemed to contradict each other.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I spose that pear shaped girls are gonna have similar problems with jeans as I am, which I didn't think of, so thanks for the info on that


----------



## Shaquille (Aug 4, 2008)

my shape is pear (same like urs I think), and I HATE my thighs and bum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



some fashion store SAs and friends recommended that I look better in skinny jeans (not too tight). They make me look neat, nice and chic. 

I have flare jeans too, and those make me feel look casual, so I only wear them on casual events. These hide my big thighs because they're large on the legs. I go for extra long flare jeans to pair them with heels.

So I'd say try on some skinny jeans, the ones that fit your thighs (a bit loose on the legs aren't big deals). And if you'd really like to cover your thighs, get some long waisted tops.

Good luck


----------



## RoseyPosey (Aug 6, 2008)

you want to look for staright leg jeans. notttt skinny jeans, but straight leg, which is sort of a wide leg, but it doesnt flare. 

something liek this
http://cdn.overstock.com/images/products/L10745256.jpg

That will help even out the fact that your thighs are bigger and make you seem taller and thinner


----------



## browneyedbaby (Aug 6, 2008)

This site might be useful??

ilovejeans.com portal, ilovejeans.com online shop, ilovejeans.com denim emporium, ilovejeans.com online boutique, denim to your door.


----------



## seonmi (Aug 6, 2008)

I think the best jeans for you are the ones with wide legs. They go out from your hips which de-emphasize your thighs (not the flare ones, though).






Hope it helps


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Aug 6, 2008)

Jeans - Designer Jeans - Top Brand Jeans | Zafu.com
maybe that site will help? hope u find your perfect jeans!


----------



## lunargen (Aug 6, 2008)

I have the same kind of body structure (curvy with fat thighs D: ) and I find that straight cut, boot cut and slightly flared pants make me look taller and leaner. Cuts that you dont EVER want to try are skinny jeans and those pencil type pants, coz though they sometimes work depending on the top, most of the time they dont.

I suggest though that you go to a store which has a wide range of cuts, and try each one to see which cut fits you best. Good luck!


----------



## seonmi (Aug 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *seonmi* 

 
_I think the best jeans for you are the ones with wide legs. They go out from your hips which de-emphasize your thighs (not the flare ones, though).






Hope it helps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I just read on the website of What not to wear. They recommend the same thing, too. Just FYI


----------



## Shenanigans (Aug 8, 2008)

^ Agreed!  (I'm curvy too.)


----------



## bee224 (Aug 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Growing Wings* 

 
_I've lived in baggy jeans for as long as I can remember, partly because I've never found a regular pair of jeans that I like. Recently I've invested in my first pair of heels (Faith) and I'd quite like a nice pair of trousers to go with them. I'm a fairly small but rather curvy girl, with huge thighs. I hate my thighs with a passion (they kinda go out at the front) and I have no idea what style of jeans would flatter my body shape, whilst still looking good with heels. Does anybody have any recommendations? What jeans do you curvy girls love?_

 

i dont know where you are from, but if you live near a Buckle..go there and ask for help. they specialize in denim fitting and have a lot of different fits/sizes/styles. they do free alterations too.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Aug 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *seonmi* 

 
_ 




_

 
Where would one buy jeans like the ones in the first pic?


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Aug 9, 2008)

very good inexpensive jeans are very very hard to find.  You may need to splurge a bit... 100 dollar range, but imagine all the years you'll be wearing them! you need to shop for them yes an all day event at a good shopping mall, macy's, true religion, armani exchange...


----------



## argyle_socks (Aug 10, 2008)

Wide leg jeans are nice for people with big legs, but if you're short and your legs are too big they look a little funny. (LIke they do on me.)

Personally, I love boot cut jeans.


----------



## Growing Wings (Aug 12, 2008)

Just to say a huuuge thanks for you help guys!  After much shopping, I finally found myself a nice pair of wide leg jeans.  Paired with my heels they look fab!


----------



## seonmi (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm glad you are happy with your new jeans


----------



## infernalmachine (Aug 14, 2008)

i worked in a jean store here in canada for a while

you should look into boot cut jeans, in a solid wash (no "fading" or "stonewash" on them, just solid colour)

try ones with a medium rise (not low rise) if possible.  i don't know if you have Silver brand jeans in the US but i would suggest you find these in the style Julia or Suki.  

otherwise, mavi also makes some nice ones for curvy chicks.


----------



## KikiB (Aug 18, 2008)

My problem is that I am very curvy with very fat thighs, however I have a 27" inseam. My problem is that if I were to buy a pair of the Joe's Honey fit jeans, the line would be thrown off because you're chopping a good 6-7" off the bottom of the jean. I find that a straighter leg or boot cut will do wonders. It still is difficult though with a good 14" differential between waist and hip.


----------

